# Scottish Transport Extravaganza & Scottish Mini Weekend



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

The Scottish Mini Weekend enterents were guests of the Scottish Transport Extrazaganza at Glamis Castle last weekend, unfortunatley I was tooo busy to get decent Photos except the photo shoot I arranged in front of the castle, I've added some of our entertainment aswell.

If you are on here and I did not see you then sorry and thanks for coming along.



























































































cheers 
Stephen


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great pictures there also.
I see Billy made it in his wee tartan mini.
Also that could be Dave in the camper also. To far away to tell though.
As if you could miss it. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

That Tatan Mini is awesome


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> That Tatan Mini is awesome


Here you go Jerry.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=119513&highlight=mini
:thumb:


----------

